# Tivo AdSearch - Starts Today???



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

From WSJ: TiVo's Latest Viewing Option: Commercials


> TiVo will today launch Product Watch, a service offering on-demand ads to its subscribers. TiVo has signed up about 70 advertisers, including marketers such as Kraft Foods, Ford Motor, General Motors and IAC/InterActive's LendingTree, to participate in the service. TiVo announced plans for the service in November.


70 advertisers?? Not to shabby!


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

Does 4.4 million users imply that this "service" will be available on DirecTiVo? Does it mean that DirecTV will allow software update to bring DirecTiVos to the same version as SA?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

samo said:


> Does 4.4 million users imply that this "service" will be available on DirecTiVo?


I guess we'll have to wait and see. I'm pretty sure in November the discussion was stand-alone Tivos only.



> Does it mean that DirecTV will allow software update to bring DirecTiVos to the same version as SA?


That's a major stretch. I'd be very surprised to see DTV do anything with their Tivo platform, unless they do a 180 and drop the NDS boxes. Besides, there's nothing in the article that even hints at something like that.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

According to news reports about the extension of the DirecTV/TiVo deal for 3 more years; except that DirecTV will no longer promote DirecTV with TiVo, the economics of the original deal are pretty much the same as the old agreement.

I just checked my DirecTV TiVo Showcases and have 5 ads, however DirecTV TiVo's are not connected to broadband, so a choice of downloading ads same as standalones won't be possible. I have noticed some DirecTV TiVo Shocases are longer infomercial type ads. I don't know that DirecTV could do digital downloads via satellite to specific boxes. Without this capability, then a list of hundreds of advertisers from which to choose downloads would not be possible. DirecTV would have to fill our hard drives up with ads and that won't be popular. I added up the 5 Showcase's and they are 26 minuets and 35 seconds long and I don't know how much extra drive space is also needed to list them.

According to this story the advertising relationship stays the same.
http://www.worldscreen.com/newscurrent.php?filename=tivo41206.htm

Existing DIRECTV TiVo subscribers will be able to continue to receive the TiVo service. Further, the new contract extends the advertising relationship between the two companies and DIRECTV will continue to service existing DIRECTV receivers with TiVo service.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

samo said:


> Does 4.4 million users imply that this "service" will be available on DirecTiVo? Does it mean that DirecTV will allow software update to bring DirecTiVos to the same version as SA?


I thnk the WSJ just put the number in there without thinking who would actually get the Product Watch feature. DirectTV would have to figure out some way to send the product ads requested and that seems like more work that DirectTV typically wants to do.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

So what happens now? How does this work? Is it done from the tivo interface? Do we have to go to a web site? Do we have to opt in to this? They say it starts today, but I ain't seen nothing! There's even an official press release!!!

Come on now tivo.... Tell me something!!!!


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

jmoak said:


> So what happens now? How does this work? Is it done from the tivo interface? Do we have to go to a web site? Do we have to opt in to this? They say it starts today, but I ain't seen nothing! There's even an official press release!!!
> 
> Come on now tivo.... Tell me something!!!!


i would imagine its all done via the tivo itself, who wants to go through a bunch of work just to watch commercials...the easier they make it the more it will get used


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

TiVo just posted a priority sign-up web page, if youre itching for some commercials: *http://research.tivo.com/productwatch/*

It indicates DTV is not involved... not now anyway. So I'm not sure what the 4.4 million refers to (it's also in TiVo's press release).



> For the more than 4.4 million TiVo subscribers, TiVo Product Watch is
> yet another new service that enhances their viewing experience by providing
> searchable advertising and content in highly valued consumer categories.





> This offer is for TiVo Series2 Digital Video Recorders only. DIRECTV DVR with TiVo and TiVo Series1 DVRs are not eligible for this exclusive offer.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Why, Thank You Dave!!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

samo said:


> Does 4.4 million users imply that this "service" will be available on DirecTiVo? Does it mean that DirecTV will allow software update to bring DirecTiVos to the same version as SA?


I think I just figured out why the series one Directivos got a software update after basically being abandoned earlier.

Kidding aside- I wonder if that is why?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

mtchamp said:


> According to news reports about the extension of the DirecTV/TiVo deal for 3 more years; except that DirecTV will no longer promote DirecTV with TiVo, the economics of the original deal are pretty much the same as the old agreement.
> 
> I just checked my DirecTV TiVo Showcases and have 5 ads, however DirecTV TiVo's are not connected to broadband, so a choice of downloading ads same as standalones won't be possible. I have noticed some DirecTV TiVo Shocases are longer infomercial type ads. I don't know that DirecTV could do digital downloads via satellite to specific boxes. Without this capability, then a list of hundreds of advertisers from which to choose downloads would not be possible. DirecTV would have to fill our hard drives up with ads and that won't be popular. I added up the 5 Showcase's and they are 26 minuets and 35 seconds long and I don't know how much extra drive space is also needed to list them.
> 
> ...


I think there are HOURS of reserved space (sine day one no they have reserved a bit that no one has ever had access to) on the directivo hard drive, so they could cache a bunch more ads for sure.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

davezatz said:


> TiVo just posted a priority sign-up web page, if youre itching for some commercials: *http://research.tivo.com/productwatch/*


And, unless there is a typo, it appears that Series 2 DT users can't get the feature:

"Only DVRs with TiVo Service Numbers beginning with the following characters are eligible: 110, 130, 140, 230, 240, 264, 275, 540, 565, 590, and 595 (You can find your TiVo Service Number by going to: TiVo Central -> Messages and Setup -> System Information.)"

However, my guess is that someone just forgot to update the page to add "649".


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> However, my guess is that someone just forgot to update the page to add "649".


My initial thought would be the same... but as Pony said the software did branch and 7.2.5 is somewhat different than 7.2.2 (such as no "undelete" feature). Hmm maybe someone from TiVo will chime in and/or we'll find out when DT users do or do not get it.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

davezatz said:


> My initial thought would be the same... but as Pony said the software did branch and 7.2.5 is somewhat different than 7.2.2 (such as no "undelete" feature). Hmm maybe someone from TiVo will chime in and/or we'll find out when DT users do or do not get it.


If DT users can't get it yet, I don't think TiVo will have to worry about a bunch of angry users upset they can't get ads


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

someone speculated earlier in another thread that the kidzone thing was supposed to roll in early summer and likely that's when the 7.2.x's would converge again. Made sense at the time, since it's not listed I'd bet it shows up when that rollout happens.

Maybe sooner, but it made alot of snese when the other person said this summer undelete would show up.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I just wish they would of marketed this better than just a bunch of paid ads. They should be highlighting things like movie trailers, new music videos, etc. And adding vidcast support to it would of made it something people would use. And the more people they got to use it, the more people that would view the paid ads that are mixed in.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I could think of 2 situations where I would consider "downloading" certain commercials:

- selected ads post-Superbowl (they could give you the list of those ads and you choose)
- Victoria's Secret


----------



## TiVoCanada (Sep 18, 2005)

in my honest opinion i think this is alot better then Google Ads. I have never clicked a google ad before or really looked at them. But if I can download movie commercials (trailers) or a commercial thats alot more informative about a product im interested I think I would use that feature. I like super bowl commercials I like movie trailer commercials, I like funny commercials. I think this is a good thing and im hoping for better more informative ads to be made this way I can watch them if I want to and when i want to not during a show. I watch Start something Windows commericlas and Xbox commercials cause I like them I even save them on my tivo.


----------



## Curtis (Dec 2, 2003)

I see that there is no mention of a requirement for broadband at the TiVo early sign-up web page. Did they forget to say that broadband is required or is it not required?


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Curtis said:


> I see that there is no mention of a requirement for broadband at the TiVo early sign-up web page. Did they forget to say that broadband is required or is it not required?


 Check out the title of the signup page (next to the TiVo guy.)

http://research.tivo.com/productwatch/


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

wow, i did the same thing... the REALLY BIG WORDS AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE were invisible to me. I stared at that page for a good 20-30 seconds looking for the word "Broadband" until I finally found it...

haha


----------



## Tviodit (Aug 8, 2005)

You know what the problem with TV today is? 

Violence? Sex? Drugs? NOPE!

There is just way too much "content" and "programs" getting in the way of all the commercials we tune in to watch. 

Imagen uninterrupted commercials on demand 24 hrs a day! 

All for the same low monthly fee you already pay! :up: :up: :up:

This will be the biggest thing since color for TV viewers.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Tviodit said:


> You know what the problem with TV today is?
> 
> Violence? Sex? Drugs? NOPE!
> 
> ...


You laugh now, but if the Tivo ad business is a success and they can use some of that revenue to reduce the monthly cost of service, I'll bet you'll be cheering ...

I would MUCH rather opt in to commercials and watch them WHEN I want than the current broadcast model. Is a large percentage of Tivo users looking to watch more commercials? No, but those that do and opt-in to certain categories are likely to be far more valuable to advertisers than your average Joe.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

jfh3 said:


> You laugh now, but if the Tivo ad business is a success and they can use some of that revenue to reduce the monthly cost of service, I'll bet you'll be cheering ...


They'll use that revenue to buy other companies, pay dividends, spend more on R&D, fight legal battles, have more company parties. Us lowly consumers will never see a dime. Though it would be pretty clever if TiVo reduces my monthly bill by 25 cents for every one minute of advertising I watch - TiVo wins, advertisers win, Dave wins.


----------



## TydalForce (Feb 9, 2006)

The thing we forget about ads is, they pay for things so we don't have to.

I don't mind the ads so much. Oh sure, I'm very thankful I can fast-forward through them on recorded programming. But I don't mind them so much on live TV. 

Likewise, i don't mind ads on the radio so I don't have to pay for satellite. I don't mind banner ads on websites so I don't have to pay for membership.

And I certainly don't mind opt-in advertising like this. If I don't want it, I can just ignore it!

What I DO mind, is popup ads, and anything forced upon me that creates an inconvenience. This new feature is out of the way and not forced upon us. No big deal. If you don't want it, ignore it.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

jfh3 said:


> You laugh now, but if the Tivo ad business is a success and they can use some of that revenue to reduce the monthly cost of service, I'll bet you'll be cheering ...


You'll pardon me if I don't hold my breath.....


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

davezatz said:


> My initial thought would be the same... but as Pony said the software did branch and 7.2.5 is somewhat different than 7.2.2 (such as no "undelete" feature). Hmm maybe someone from TiVo will chime in and/or we'll find out when DT users do or do not get it.


DT's can't access the new Product Watch feature quite yet.

That'll be taken care of, but I'm not going to say when. Doh! I just said 'when'. Doh! I did it again! 

Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

davezatz said:


> They'll use that revenue to buy other companies, pay dividends, spend more on R&D, fight legal battles, have more company parties.


Hey, don't forget about paying their employees. I love TiVo, but I've got bills to pay too. 

And our company parties have never been extravagant. But they're always fun! It's a good group of people. 

Pony


----------



## Olde Fortran (Apr 22, 2006)

jfh3 said:


> You laugh now, but if the Tivo ad business is a success and they *can* use some of that revenue to reduce the monthly cost of service, I'll bet you'll be cheering ...


Yeah, "can". Will??? In 1999 it was $9.95 a month or $200. Then they added TiVo Central promotions and it was $12.95 a month or $300. Now they've added banners and this and it's $12.95 with no lifetime option. Yeah the ads have been working out well for lowering the rates so far.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Olde Fortran said:


> Yeah, "can". Will???


I try to choose my words carefully ...


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TiVoPony said:


> DT's can't access the new Product Watch feature quite yet.


Because?

Does it have anything to do with the reports that the Showcases and TV Guide item isn't on the DT's either?


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Olde Fortran said:


> Yeah, "can". Will??? In 1999 it was $9.95 a month or $200. Then they added TiVo Central promotions and it was $12.95 a month or $300. Now they've added banners and this and it's $12.95 with no lifetime option. Yeah the ads have been working out well for lowering the rates so far.


You are confusing business models; the existing business model of surviving on subscription fees is temporary only. TiVo is nowhere yet near where they need to be in order to be able to support themselves financially from advertising; until that time, we bear the brunt of supporting TiVo.

Do you really think that that newspaper or magazine you buy is really supported solely by your subsription or the money you pay at the store? Of course not. It's not in TiVo's best long term interest to keep monthly subscription fees so high. It puts TiVo at a competitive disadavantage against cable company DVRs.

When TiVo can afford to offer standalone boxes at lower monthly subscription prices, TiVo will do so, because the advertising business model rewards the business that can attract the most subscribers, and you can attract a lot more subscribers if your monthly subscrition fee is lower, not higher.

TiVo just isn't where it needs to be yet to be able to afford lower monthly fees, but if TiVo is going to survive long term, it can't be solely a DVR company, it needs to be an advertising company (again, think Google, Yahoo, or newspapers and magazines) and if TiVo does not manage to make it eventually to that status, TiVo will not make it at all, long term.

So laugh all you want about higher monthly subscription fees: you are allowing your cynicism to lead you to miss the point entirely about the role of advertising in TiVo's business model.


----------



## Olde Fortran (Apr 22, 2006)

dmdeane said:


> You are confusing business models;


No I'm not. I'm talking about fees, not business models.



dmdeane said:


> Do you really think that that newspaper or magazine you buy is really supported solely by your subsription or the money you pay at the store? Of course not.


Keep on talking to yourself. You'll get it figured out.



dmdeane said:


> you are allowing your cynicism


Now you're confusing cynicism with a statement of history so far. Even the guy I was responding to admitted that he chose his wording very carefully.



dmdeane said:


> When TiVo can afford to offer standalone boxes at lower monthly subscription prices, TiVo will do so, because the advertising business model rewards the business that can attract the most subscribers, and you can attract a lot more subscribers if your monthly subscrition fee is lower, not higher.


I didn't realize that you're the CEO of TiVo. I must say, that was unusually bold of you to say something like that without the usual "Forward Looking Statements" disclaimer


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Olde Fortran said:


> I didn't realize that you're the CEO of TiVo. I must say, that was unusually bold of you to say something like that without the usual "Forward Looking Statements" disclaimer


Maybe I'm just overreacting irritably to the generalized cynicism on this topic. I don't have to be TiVo's CEO to figure these things out, you know.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

dmdeane said:


> Maybe I'm just overreacting irritably to the generalized cynicism on this topic.


All things considered, it seems like people have been pretty calm and open minded so far. Much different than the initial knee jerk reaction to pop-up ads...

I'll be interested in checking out movie trailers and behind the scenes stuff as I do now through Showcases and online, but doubt I'll care much about pitches from Ford and Kraft.


----------



## Olde Fortran (Apr 22, 2006)

dmdeane said:


> Maybe I'm just overreacting irritably to the generalized cynicism on this topic. I don't have to be TiVo's CEO to figure these things out, you know.


Substitute guess for "figure out" and I agree. I've watched people make statements about my company on forums and they're sometimes right, but more often they're out in outer space somewhere.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

davezatz said:


> ...I'll be interested in checking out movie trailers and behind the scenes stuff as I do now through Showcases and online, but doubt I'll care much about pitches from Ford and Kraft.


I'd be interested in the trailers/behind the scenes stuff (more behind the scenes though)...I mean dvd extras are a big selling point......if they have something like that I'll def. check it out...

and if the commericals are clever like the VW ones, where I actually stop the FF to view, I'd check them out also


----------



## peteypete (Feb 3, 2004)

I have no objection to the Product Watch since it is 100% opt-in and I could see using it myself for something I'm interested in..... but man... the Kraft videos are BOOOOORING!!!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

peteypete said:


> I have no objection to the Product Watch since it is 100% opt-in and I could see using it myself for something I'm interested in..... but man... the Kraft videos are BOOOOORING!!!


You have videos already?


----------



## TiVoCanada (Sep 18, 2005)

TiVo is actually delivering good things.

do people really look at text ads? BORING
I like beer commercials cause they are funny
i like super bowl ads cause they take the time to make them good
i like movie trailers
but this will allow companies to make New kind of ads they dont have a limit time where they have to sell u something in a minute more or less ads will now be more informative on things you want lets say i wanna buy a Xbox right ok they can make a 30 sec commercial that tells me nothing where i have to get the info online anyway or they can make a interactive ad that will provide me with answers to all my questions show me what comes with the package...I think this is great.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Produce the right kind of ads and people will WANT to watch. There are ads I catch while 30-second-skipping my way along that I'll stop and watch. Geico's gecko ads are amusing - I might even use them if MA ever deregulated insurance. *sigh* The BMW Films were just long-form ads for BMW cars - but I watched them over and over. I enjoy trips to Disney so info on vacation packages could be useful. Most useful would be movie trailers and teasers for DVD releases.

So, yeah, there is content I would definitely sign up for.


----------



## interactiveTV (Jul 2, 2000)

megazone said:


> I enjoy trips to Disney so info on vacation packages could be useful. Most useful would be movie trailers and teasers for DVD releases.
> 
> So, yeah, there is content I would definitely sign up for.


TWC in NYC

Channel number: Description

1112: Time Out New York on Demand - restaurant reviews, things to do with the kids, clubs, etc.

1280: Movie Trailers on Demand - just what you think

1110: NY1 on Demand - like a headline news but just for NYC (weather, traffic, etc)

1025: Exercise TV on demand - yoga, workouts, etc

1018: Fine Living on Demand - vacation rentals, cars, etc

1007: DIY on Demand - hobbies (like fly fishing, photography, etc)

1276: Driver TV - cars (broken down by category like minivans, sedans, etc)

Plus about 20 more but these seem most appropriate


----------



## Frankenstien (Feb 8, 2006)

The Pen and Teller Ford ads are pretty funny. 

I like this idea overall. Each day when I get home I do about an hour or so of straightening up. 
I can't really watch a show because I'm not paying that much attention. 
I can play product watch videoes and if something comes on that interests me I can back it up and watch it. 

Plus TiVo gets some of that good advertising money while I still get to fast forward through regular comercials.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

interactiveTV said:


> Plus about 20 more but these seem most appropriate


So I just need to move to NYC, or maybe somewhere else Time Warner Cable offers these? ;-)

So TiVo is providing the same concept the cable company is - if anything that should confirm that this is a workable concept. Not everyone has the channels from their cable company. Multiple ways to get the same content is a good thing.


----------



## interactiveTV (Jul 2, 2000)

megazone said:


> So I just need to move to NYC, or maybe somewhere else Time Warner Cable offers these? ;-).


I didn't say ANYTHING about Worcester. 



megazone said:


> So TiVo is providing the same concept the cable company is - if anything that should confirm that this is a workable concept. Not everyone has the channels from their cable company. Multiple ways to get the same content is a good thing.


 I think the difference is substantial though in terms of on-disk recording.

The advantage of Tivo over VOD is that the consumer picks the programs. It's more personalized. VOD tries to hit a relatively large base. Nature of the beasts.

When Tivo tries to put stuff on my box that they believe appeals to a large audience, I think they will eventually get into trouble in the sense that there is a limited section of drive reserved for Tivo (the rest is mine). Tivo will need to pick very carefully. Unlike TWC, the resources Tivo has to work with are limited.

Your Now Playing list is different than mine is different than Zeo's. Same with suggestions. VOD tries to hit the broad markets, Tivo the tail (please excuse the lexicon, I hate it too but nothing I can do).

UNTIL Tivo goes to a streamed IP system, that limited slice of hard drive CAN'T hold what TWC -- or whatever your cable system has on VOD. Nor should it. MovieBeam is a disaster.

Some commercials are fine. Shorts, etc.. Start getting into a TON of content and longer forms and I don't see the point in it going to all boxes. Let VOD handle the "mainstream". The beauty of Tivo is those Danish movies or the old Nova or the whatever NOT available on VOD, not mainstream, but very, very you; very personlized.

My guess? The content will rotate heavily as things get thrown at the wall, Tivo will try a bunch of things to see what works and eventually this will go away until it's either (a) targeted to the suggestion engine or something akin; (b) a streamed broadband product that doesn't eat hard drive space; (c) something very, very simple like only movie trailers (which would make sense with Fandango).

It's the very lack of personalization that seems in contrast to Tivo. It does work well on VOD but is this content (not the ads but the kind I highlighted above which can be longer) appropriate for a local (and limited to Tivo) storage box?

There is a place in the world for both VOD and PVR. The role of each is very different. Simply being like VOD is a mistake for Tivo, even in this.

Tivo could do something like grab the trailer off the net to a movie in my suggestion list and attach it. I could hit that trailer then decide if I want to watch the suggested movie. Have Coke sponsor the trailer with a logo on screen prior. It's very personalized and the advertising is part of something that benefits me, not just for it's own sake.

Attach the trailer to new movies that make sense (same director, actor, genre) to things I have recorded as well.

I guess this lack of context and "mass" appeal to the content is just so, unTivo to me. Just some thoughts...

_ITV


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

davezatz said:


> They'll use that revenue to buy other companies, pay dividends, spend more on R&D, fight legal battles, have more company parties. Us lowly consumers will never see a dime. Though it would be pretty clever if TiVo reduces my monthly bill by 25 cents for every one minute of advertising I watch - TiVo wins, advertisers win, Dave wins.


One of the blogs speculated that this would allow tivo to set up a service option for free hardware and no monthly fees. They could write code so every time you want to watch a show from now playing you have to pick a commercial from their list to watch first. If they can get a quarter or 2 out of the advertisers for each commercial someone picks to watch, than free service could become a reality.

I dont think for me such an option would be worth it, but some people might think it is.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

interactiveTV said:


> I didn't say ANYTHING about Worcester.
> 
> I think the difference is substantial though in terms of on-disk recording.
> 
> ...


i haven't been following closely- is theis all cached on the drive in reserved space? I was just under the impression (with no real basis)- that it was vod-like streaming.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

MichaelK said:


> i haven't been following closely- is theis all cached on the drive in reserved space? I was just under the impression (with no real basis)- that it was vod-like streaming.


Do you mean are the Product Watch videos stored in the reserved space?

Given that they show on the Now Playing list and are under total user control, I don't think so.


----------



## SkeeterTV (Oct 27, 2005)

Has anyone who signed up on the Priority List received the update yet? If so, any feedback or comments?


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I'm still patiently waiting.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

SkeeterTV said:


> Has anyone who signed up on the Priority List received the update yet? If so, any feedback or comments?


Just got the update. The MPPM list is now just ProductWatch, My Music from My Computer and the Nikon ad (of course manual add server and that is on there still as well). I went into productwatch area to setup my products I would like to get downloads for and did things like Disney Vacations, Cruises, New Movies Releases, etc. and also changed the option to have 10 videos. I figured each one will be a few min each so that will be no more then one half hour show so it should not take up too much space. Until then I am waiting for the videos to download after that I will post more.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

TiVoCanada said:


> TiVo is actually delivering good things.
> 
> do people really look at text ads? BORING
> I like beer commercials cause they are funny
> ...


This is where TiVo has to go as well.
they can not make ad revenue on cluttering up the interface with ads and billboard ads over commericals is good on paper but they go by so fast on FF to not be very useful.

so making another area where people can ask for these typeo f longform ads is a good idea as well. Of ocurse the reality is in how many will ask for and use the ads for real purchasing decisions.

as MichaelK just confirmed above - this is somewhat like VOD except that you ask for and then wait for the video to download. the price you pay for not going with some generic catch all group of video but allow everyone to have their own now playing ad list


----------



## interactiveTV (Jul 2, 2000)

ZeoTiVo said:


> you ask for and then wait for the video [ads] to download


Sounds like a really catchy new ad campaign.

Don't just FF through those commercials! The New and Improved TiVo will let you

ASK FOR AND THEN WAIT FOR THE VIDEO TO DOWNLOAD!



_ITV

P.S. why do I keep thinking Kim Polese? Hmmmm....

Seriously, VOD gives me all this crap. Would attaching the movie trailer be too much to ask for? I'll even take it sponsored. But we're all still agog about buying movie tickets right there on the TV!!! Wow.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yahoo *BETA* crap? There shouldn't be anything beta in there. If you're seeing anything marked BETA I'd have to ask - have you participated in any TiVo betas? If not, it sounds like you might not be communicating with the right server.


----------



## johnd7 (Feb 23, 2002)

If they have good and funny ads they will be as popular as shows. I can already see showing someone my favorite ads on my Tivo. It reminds me of the site www.adcritic.com That site used to be free with lots of funny commercials. They are now a paid site, which is amazing to me.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

megazone said:


> There shouldn't be anything beta in there.


WordSmith has said 'BETA' since release. I reported it, but I guess no one had time to fix it. Or maybe I'm connected to the wrong server? Though I don't participate in TiVo betas...


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

SkeeterTV said:


> Has anyone who signed up on the Priority List received the update yet? If so, any feedback or comments?


I got the update yesterday on both of my boxes. It's a pretty nice interface and there is a broad range of topics of interest. I signed up for a few and upped my limit to 10 videos, just so I could get an idea of the range of material. I hope this is successful, because I'd like to see more breadth in each category. "Hybrid cars" for instance only had the Lexus RX400h, but I'd like to see some more options.

The one thing that is missing that I think is an obvious choice is a "Home Theater" category. They have "Electronics," but it seems to me that people who sit in front of a TV and play with TiVo are a good market for TVs, receivers, speakers, informational viedos from electronics stores, etc.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

SkeeterTV said:


> Has anyone who signed up on the Priority List received the update yet? If so, any feedback or comments?


Just as a check in. It seems like I am the only sucker who signed up and got the new updates and is reporting it.

As of yesterday at about 5 PM I got the new product watch screen under the MPPM menu. When that happened I lost all Yahoo! items, the games and now I just have Productwatch, My computer with Music, The Nikon thing, Manually add server and Disable HME, no lexus ad anymore. Not sure where everything else went, but this menu is a lot cleaner now, but again missing some features people probably use.

This morning at about 9 AM ads started to download. I noticed (via TiVoPlaylist and in my web browser) that it was still transfering videos to my TiVo. I ran downstairs and took a look and the red recording light is not on. I pulle don the Now PLaying list (which I have in groups) and opened the Productwatch folder and next to one of the ads was the blue dot, like a MRV or PC to TiVo transfer. Turned on live TV and it was still buffering the last channel. Esentially you can be receving these ads and you would not know unless you went into your now playing list to see the icon if it being transfered.

Now the big issue is ad size as it is actually downloaded into your TiVo and I believe on to your hard drive as you can controll it like any other recording you have (except for one minor thing, which I will get to soon).  So far as it looks size is variable to some extent. Currently I have 4 completed recordings and 1 still recording and then one I deleted and is not in my recently deleted folder (I should of kept it to see test and all, but too late). 3 have about the size/min and the other one is larger. The last one recording I can not comment on yet as the length of the ad seems to increase but the size is staying the same. Can not tell what it is until it is done. Here are the ads I have so far:

Walt Disney World Celebration - 3:39 - 286 MB
Da Vinci Code Trailer - 2:32 - 90 MB
McDonalds White Premium Chicken Sandwich - 1:03 - 35 MB
The Black Donnely's Trailer - 2:35 - 96 MB

As you can see the last three are recording at about the same quality but the Disney one is larger but there was no difference in quality to my eye when I watched all 4 without knowing that. The last one transfering is "Kathy Griffin is... Not Nicole Kidman" and it is a whopping 1.56 GB and up to almost 4 min currently and still recording. Not sure what the final time will be on this or what it is.

As far as quality to the eye they seem to me to be almost like extras on a DVD. Since it is being sent over the internet and not via the analog cable the recordings are very sharp and nice. This is on my standard def 32 inch panasonic TV which is connected to my TiVo via coax.

The one change that is different from all your other recordings is it is protected and therefore will not work with TTG. I only have one TiVo so I was unable to test MRV but I am guessing it may be the same way. Not sure why the ads would be protected, especially for things like the Da Vinci Code trailer as that is on the internet but all are protected and can not be transfered with TiVo Desktop, TiVoPlaylist or the web browser.

Overall I have been entertained watching the ads. So far I deleted one which was the Iverson RBK ad. I started to watch it and it just bore me. All the other ones kept my attention and The Black Donnelly's trailer made me aware of a show on NBC that I may TiVo and see if I like. The Disney ad was more like a inofmercial/special features of what new rides and attractions they have at the parks. They showed about 4 new things and I was like hmm... and then McDonalds was just a commercial but a little longer then the typical air spot. The other two were of course trailers for a movie and show. I can't wait to watch the Kathy and Nicole one as I have no clue what that is, but at the end of this writting was up to 5 min and 10 seconds.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Finally "Kathy Griffin is... Not Nicole Kidman" got done recording. Seems as though you can not play why it is transfering. Yes, it took forever and that is because I have a USB Linksys Wirless B adapter that is connected to my G router. Also probably does not help I am transfering a movie to my computer to cut the commercials out of as well... anyway back to the topic at hand.

It seems that this "ad" is a recording of Kathy Griffin's stand up act and at the bottom of the screen is a banner ad for her show on Bravo. This is the best "ad" I have seen and was well worth signing up for Productwatch in the catagories I did. I am guessing this came from the upcoming shows catagory or something like that I believe.

Once that transfer finished it started on the "TREASURE HUNTERS TRAILER" which is another NBC show. I of course signed up to have 10 ads, working on #6 now. Once I get all 10 ads I plan on deleting some to see how instantanious these ads are. I am sure that I have a whole list of ads they need to send me and they have the queued up like woah and will send them to me once I have under 10. Once I get through them all my guess is they will have new advertisers jump on or I will just have to wait until of course new advertisers do jump on.

I do wish now that I have a larger HD in my TiVo (only have the 40 hr unit right now) so I could max out the product watch to 20 as well as have more season passes and keep shows on and let them delete themselves rather then manually deleting after I watch. However, again the TiVo isn't exactly mine and the "owners" (aka parents) do not wish to pay $50 for a harddrive for me to upgrade. They do not see the need yet.

Again I will keep updating more about Product watch as it comes along, but I am not complaining too much, seems like a nice feature even though it is viewing ads which I fast forward through on shows it does have some nice benefits to it and probably helps TiVo earn advertsing revenue. Definatly the better option then Phillips trying to force me to watch commercials.


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

I got 'em, but couldn't sit down to check them out yet. Had to go to work.

Kept the yahoo stuff, too.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

jmoak said:


> I got 'em, but couldn't sit down to check them out yet. Had to go to work.
> 
> Kept the yahoo stuff, too.


You still have access to Yahoo Pictures, Traffic, etc. in your MPPM list? Maybe I have some sort of bug which removed those menus form my system. Now that I think about it even the Live365 app is gone and I used that from time to time. Hmm... I think I may need to e-mail Stephen...


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

yep.
I read your post this morning and specifically looked to see if they were still there.


----------



## SJPadbury (Apr 28, 2006)

The Yahoo items, games, etc. are missing from my menu as well after the update on my Humax DRT800.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

SJPadbury said:


> The Yahoo items, games, etc. are missing from my menu as well after the update on my Humax DRT800.


If only I were so lucky...


----------



## SkeeterTV (Oct 27, 2005)

I didnt lose any other options off of my MPPM menu. I will say that I am very impressed with the video quality especially on the 42" plasma monitor. I have only checked out the NBC, WB, and Kraft food ads, but am impressed with the potential that this could have down the road.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Consider yourself lucky if those items got removed. Thats the only way you can clean up the MPPM menu these days.


----------



## SJPadbury (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, fine, some people don't like them. That's nice.
Does anyone know the addresses for these items so people who DO want them can add them back in?


----------



## SkeeterTV (Oct 27, 2005)

Interestingly yesterday I woke up to find that the Product Watch had downloaded a full *29 minute informercial *for the Johnny Carson Best of DVD set. I dont know how to find out how long it took to download, but am impressed with the video quality. If it can download 29 minutes of high quality video, how long will it really be before we do get the option for VOD?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

SkeeterTV said:


> If it can download 29 minutes of high quality video, how long will it really be before we do get the option for VOD?


If these ads do really well for TiVo financially, they may not have much incentive to offer VOD... That's my fear anyway.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Is there anyone else who signed up for this but still hasn't gotten it? I really want this thing.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

davezatz said:


> If these ads do really well for TiVo financially, they may not have much incentive to offer VOD... That's my fear anyway.


How do you figure that? I don't see why success with the ads would preclude VOD. If anything, I could see synergy for making some of these videos downloadable - for a fee. "Buy the DVD - or download it now!"


----------



## segaily (Aug 3, 2003)

I had an add fail to download. I saw that it was downloading then I decided to play some wordgrid on my TiVo later when I looked for the add it was not there. My todo list said it failed to download because my network connection was to slow.


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

SkeeterTV said:


> Interestingly yesterday I woke up to find that the Product Watch had downloaded a full *29 minute informercial *for the Johnny Carson Best of DVD set. I dont know how to find out how long it took to download, but am impressed with the video quality. If it can download 29 minutes of high quality video, how long will it really be before we do get the option for VOD?


I downloaded two 29 min ads recently and each were at the rate of about 4GB/hr.
That's over 8mbps, which is really high for those keeping score.

I have a 4.5+mbps connection and the various ones I received seem to have come in the 1/4-1/3 realtime range.

Oh, and it took almost 48 hrs for the downloads to get around to initiate.


----------

